# Photoshop::MS Surface photo collage::



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2007)

I know I'm not tutorial boy anymore, but I just thought I'd write another one, for kicks. This one's about that picture collage in the Microsoft Surface thing, you know, recreating that. There's not much to it actually, but just felt like writing one.

I apologise for using Cmd instead of Ctrl (Control) for shortcut keys.

Step1: Create a new document. call it "surface". Minimum 1024*768.

Step 2: New layer (Cmd + shift + n) and rename the layer to backdrop.

Step 3: Go to Layer > Layer style > Gradient Overlay. In there, select "radial" gradient and give an angle of 45 degrees.
*img514.imageshack.us/img514/6172/picture1in1.jpg


For the gradient, my colours are:
*img520.imageshack.us/img520/5690/picture2fc1.jpg
#0B9BDE | #075FA2 | #0D1C39


Step 4: Import an image into the document 'surface'. That is, open the image. Cmd+A for select all. Cmd + c for copy and then go into document 'surface', and cmd+v to paste. Resize it to an appropriate size. I'll show the procedure for the first center image.

Step 5: Create a new layer (call it 'box') under the 'center image'. Then select the rectangular marquee tool, and drag a box thick enough to look like a photograph border. Then press Shift + F5 and fill it with white.
*img520.imageshack.us/img520/9656/picture3ir7.jpg
*img131.imageshack.us/img131/8489/picture4xw6.jpg


Step 6: Deselect (command+D) and go to Layer > Layer style > Drop Shadow and give the following settings. Now I'm not sure if its just me, but I feel like the white border around the images in the Microsoft Surface screenshots, is sort of blueish. So I'm giving it an inner glow as well.
*img503.imageshack.us/img503/9886/picture5yh0.jpg
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/2664/picture6lr5.jpg


Step 7: Now you could go two ways. Either save the "box" layer, and then duplicate it, and resize it around the rest of the photographs. Or you can drag out new rectangular boxes for the new photographs and paste the drop shadow and overlay style on it. Just for kicks, duplicate the layer (Cmd + J). 

Step 8: Now, with 'center image' selected, and the duplicated box just below it, press cmd+E to merge the two. Now they are a unit. Hide the 'box' layer (click the "eye" icon next to it).
*img264.imageshack.us/img264/7323/picture7rr8.jpg


Step 9: Press Cmd+T for free transform. Now, the photographs in the "MS surface" are all geometrical, but I thought why not innovate. Right click on the image and select "Warp".
*img172.imageshack.us/img172/1111/picture8dc8.jpg


Drag the handles which are in the middle at the top, and middle at the bottom, inwards to create a bent effect to the photo. 

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/183/picture9if1.jpg
Don't overdo it. Just a light pull is enough. Then, right click the layer again, and select "Free transform". Now drag from outside the box to rotate the image a bit.


Step 10: Follow steps 4 through 9 for the other images as well. I had mentioned about drawing a box or duplicating the 'rectangular box' thing. Now, if you prefer dragging new boxes, then when the time comes to apply the dropshadow, right click on the "box" layer and select "Copy layer style". Then Paste layer style on the new boxes.

If you want to duplicate and resize "box" instead, then Cmd+J on the box layer and then cmd+T to free transform. now drag the handles to fit the new images.

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/4664/surfacetutorialsmallxx5.jpg
Click for full resolution.

As always, all kinds of criticism is welcome


----------



## blueshift (Jul 18, 2007)

The final result is really nice. Thanks for submitting the tutorial.

I always liked the Warp transform tool in CS2. Do you know how can I increase the no. of vertical and horizantal lines in Warp?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 18, 2007)

great one milind!  keep them coming.... i really miss ur photoshop tuts...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmm. Just tried this one. Very cool
Final result is amazing. Easy to follow too.
Thanks.


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 18, 2007)

nice one m8, simple and effective


----------



## AshishSharma (Jul 18, 2007)

10x for the nice tut goobimama ... will try tomorrow


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!  Didn't expect such appreciation.


----------

